# Do locusts bite??



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm trying to breed locusts and have 50 adults at the moment. Before I had to transfer them to another tank and I kept (or what felt like) the little f**kers biting me. A few times it was just a nip but a couple of times it bloody hurt and I'm sure it broke the skin. Does this sound right or am I just losing it??? :bash:

Also do they eat each other as when they arrived about 10 of them have half eaten wings!!


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

they can, but if you felt pain its more likely you were spiked by there legs, which can hurt lol


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

rosiethetarantula said:


> I'm trying to breed locusts and have 50 adults at the moment. Before I had to transfer them to another tank and I kept (or what felt like) the little f**kers biting me. A few times it was just a nip but a couple of times it bloody hurt and I'm sure it broke the skin. Does this sound right or am I just losing it??? :bash:
> 
> Also do they eat each other as when they arrived about 10 of them have half eaten wings!!


Brave. I have never handled locusts or crickets. The mealworms bite a bit sometimes though, although it never hurts.


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Locusts wont bite you but the adults have remarkably strong arms and legs.

When they Locusts are not fed they might attempt eating eachother or when one is shedding others may start chewing on them.

Curty.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> Locusts wont bite you but the adults have remarkably strong arms and legs.
> 
> When they Locusts are not fed they might attempt eating eachother or when one is shedding others may start chewing on them.
> 
> Curty.


they are however capable of it :lol2:


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> they are however capable of it :lol2:


They are capable of it but they never seem to bite; it's more of them bringing up this strange substance from their mouths and using their arms to wipe it on your fingers or stabbing your fingers with their legs however Cricket bites are horrible.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

ive seen a locust bite my beardie before  i always thought they didnt bite and they had been fed


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

I didn't think Loucst did bite? Thats why I leave 1 or 2 with my adults on a night time lol Won't be doing that anymore!


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> I didn't think Loucst did bite? Thats why I leave 1 or 2 with my adults on a night time lol Won't be doing that anymore!


same here i used to leave a couple in with my beardies over night untill i saw one bite him  now they are all took out on a night


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

i hate that black stuff what the hell is it!?! it must be something that tastes funny but none of my scorpions seem to mind lol


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

wacky69 said:


> same here i used to leave a couple in with my beardies over night untill i saw one bite him  now they are all took out on a night


Are you sure it bit him? Just asking because Locusts seem to investigate things with their mouths.


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re*

I know the sensation; I thought that feeling was biting, but after keeping them for longer also realised that it is the spikes on their legs. As for eating each other... yes they do... unless you keep them well fed and watered (fresh cut grass does both). Remember well fed for a locust is massive amounts of food!!!! The worse thing about them is piles of poo and sicking up brown **** all over your hands!


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

I think I'll be more careful fromnow on! I'm always handling crickets and locusts and never think nothing of it until tonight!! 

Evil locusts and to think I was beginning to like them!! :devil:


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> Are you sure it bit him? Just asking because Locusts seem to investigate things with their mouths.


yeah im sure i had to liturally (sp?) pull it off him


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

wacky69 said:


> yeah im sure i had to liturally (sp?) pull it off him


Eek!!


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been giving them endless supply of cucumber, lettuce and tomatoes but when they arrived there was no food with them and they had turned on each other! Must tell the seller to put more food in for them when he sells them.


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

im surprissed any were in there at night i could drop hundreds in and they would eat every last one lol, my dragons tak no prisoners lol


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> Eek!!


yeah i know wasnt nice..so now if there are any left they are out lol


----------



## rosiethetarantula (Oct 12, 2007)

lycanlord20 said:


> im surprissed any were in there at night i could drop hundreds in and they would eat every last one lol, my dragons tak no prisoners lol


Ha ha sounds like mine thats why I'm trying to breed them! So bloody expensive and they refuse crickets some weeks!


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> im surprissed any were in there at night i could drop hundreds in and they would eat every last one lol, my dragons tak no prisoners lol


 
it depends what kinda mood he is in somedays he eats anything in sight others he just snacks all day lol


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

lol iv never had one like that, altho i bred most of mine so lol that would explain why there all simillar with regards to food haha take 2 ravenous adults get lots of ravenous babies hehe i used to breed locusts years ago i found it a pain in the ass so now i breed dubai roaches there better all round really


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> lol iv never had one like that, altho i bred most of mine so lol that would explain why there all simillar with regards to food haha take 2 ravenous adults get lots of ravenous babies hehe i used to breed locusts years ago i found it a pain in the ass so now i breed dubai roaches there better all round really


was thinking bout breeding dubia's like but the OH said i couldnt breed beasties lol


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

id be like tough ill breed them you cat say no, dont make me show you my pimp hand girl, then burst out laughing as im such a big pimp cant you tell
my OH hates them but i get what i wantn ^_^


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> id be like tough ill breed them you cat say no, dont make me show you my pimp hand girl, then burst out laughing as im such a big pimp cant you tell
> my OH hates them but i get what i wantn ^_^


lmfao think i mite try persuade her will a small colony at first then once she sees how much money it saves us expand.....oohhhh i feel a cunning plan coming on lmao


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

a small colony of roaches becomes a large on very very quickly lol so i dont think thered be much choice


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> a small colony of roaches becomes a large on very very quickly lol so i dont think thered be much choice


 
lol wel then when the colony gets bigger i can say "oh didnt think the colony would get that big that quick" lmao

thing is it makes sense to breed them keep my live food bills down  speaking of live food need to place and order lol


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

lol thats true, Welcome to The Roach Shop have a free link if you didnt have it already. I love roaches but i have to get crickets aswell because when i have hatchling beardies its hard to find roaches small enough lol
i have a few thousand coming in a few weeks


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> lol thats true, Welcome to The Roach Shop have a free link if you didnt have it already. I love roaches but i have to get crickets aswell because when i have hatchling beardies its hard to find roaches small enough lol
> *i have a few thousand coming in a few weeks*


wow dont think she would allow that many like lmao


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

my lady is kool ^_^ she loves the dragons it was her who encouraged me to start breeding again lol she doesnt like them she tries to avoid the them<< the crickets she avoids and doesnt like crickets haha.
we need that many they eat a hundred a day each lol well sometimes they do lol
they dont last long anyway haha


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

lycanlord20 said:


> my lady is kool ^_^ she loves the dragons it was her who encouraged me to start breeding again lol she doesnt like them she tries to avoid the them<< the crickets she avoids and doesnt like crickets haha.
> we need that many they eat a hundred a day each lol well sometimes they do lol
> they dont last long anyway haha


jesus 100 a day lol i'll only need a small colony cos ive sold two of my beardies so only have one greedy male to feed lol


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

yea lol most hatchlings eat anywhere from 10 to 100 max a day, you gotta let them t teat as many as they wasnt in 15 mins 3 times a day, thats why i tell people not to breed as most of the time they aint prepared, luckily i only have 25 eggs this time, last time i had 48 out of 50 hatch that was expensive haha


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

i can imagine. we did look into breeding but once we did the pros and cons and decided against it


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

yea luckily i think most ppl do, unfortunately ppl randomly breeding them is resulting in weaker dragons ending up on the market


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

its not just that it ends up with too many on the market


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

no ofcourse not weaker dragons are bad wherever they are i just meant, weaker dragons end up for sale then mre ppl breed (alot of the time with cllutch mates) and the line gets weaker and weaker. its unfortunate but true


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

rosiethetarantula said:


> I'm trying to breed locusts and have 50 adults at the moment. Before I had to transfer them to another tank and I kept (or what felt like) the little f**kers biting me. A few times it was just a nip but a couple of times it bloody hurt and I'm sure it broke the skin. Does this sound right or am I just losing it??? :bash:
> 
> Also do they eat each other as when they arrived about 10 of them have half eaten wings!!


Iv been breeding mine for about 2 weeks now. I have 50 adults, They are horrible i hate them! Seem to throw themselves at my arm its like getting flicked with elastic bands!

I have 8 crickets tubs full off eggs so far thou :2thumb: All they do it eat, shag & lay eggs!

Hoping that i can get them to hatch... Seeing that im going through 500+ locusts a week :whistling2:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

Twiisted said:


> All they do it eat, shag!


what a life


----------



## hungovermatt (Jul 29, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> I didn't think Loucst did bite? Thats why I leave 1 or 2 with my adults on a night time lol Won't be doing that anymore!


You can leave locusts in overnight, but not crickets. Locusts are diurnal so will sleep at night while your BD sleeps. Crix however are nocturnal so when chucking them in during the day any that are uneaten will run off and hide, only to come out at night and distress your BD.

To prove this put a tub of crix and a tub of locusts in complete darkness at night. Then turn the light on or something and i bet your crix are running about all over the place and the locusts are dead still.


----------



## MachineGunMitch (Aug 10, 2008)

they are known to bite
but if it hurt its probally just a leg

and ur losing it lol lol lol


----------



## edithcowr (Jul 30, 2013)

Hate to admit it, but the other day when I was pruning some of my plants two locusts bit me in my butt!  Beware of them, they're VERY dangerous!


----------

